# Cedar Siding Prep for Solid Stain



## dillingerpaint (Sep 19, 2013)

I've got a exterior job where the HO is wanting to lighten the currently stained siding with a solid tent lighter cedar color. Most of the siding is pretty weathered. Most of the siding I can rub with my hand and the weathered surface will crumble. Some a little, and , some till I see the unstained wood. Now I did one a couple weeks ago, and on parts of it starting off I powerwashed it down to old wood and wasn't pleased with the results. I knew it would be fuzzy but thought it wouldn't suck the stain as much but it sucked it up a ton. So the question is to what extent should I prep this siding. Powerwash? a good scrub? Sand(please say no.... )? Also is there a cleaning agent that might help break that down first? Thanks guys!!!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

You could downstream stripper and wash a lot of the coating off. If its an oil stain on there now it will strip easily.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Sanding after power washing is probably best. Once cedar deteriorates that badly, removing the top few layers of wood is a good idea. Get it down to a good solid wood and it will soak up less stain and hold up a lot better. 

It can be daunting to think about sanding all the siding, but at least cedar sands easily. Especially deteriorated cedar. An orbital with some 60 will cut through the punky stuff pretty quickly. Not much more than a buzz over is usually needed for solid stain if the wash is good. 

You talking smooth or rough cedar? Assuming smooth since your worried about fuzzing from the wash. Either way, I usually sand them if its that bad.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Pressure wash from a distance. If you get to close you'll start to eat the wood, which will create the fuzzy stuff. I would only sand if the stain becomes flakey (which would be abnormal because stain shouldn't do that). Then put a coat on all the bare/light areas, then stain away


----------



## dillingerpaint (Sep 19, 2013)

straight_lines said:


> You could downstream stripper and wash a lot of the coating off. If its an oil stain on there now it will strip easily.


What exactly do you mean by downstream stripper? and what product would you use?


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

dillingerpaint said:


> What exactly do you mean by downstream stripper? and what product would you use?


Sand it and dust down after that strip or wash. Two coat everywhere instead of spot priming with first coat.
Spray and backbrush on pole with 5& 1/2" or 6" stainer.

Anywhere there is old stain or decayed wood cells will be the weak spots that will bubble.
I like arbor coat solid for performance, color retention. But if wood cells are sun decayed or weak any product can fail. You probably know U.V. will decay wood even through a coating..


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

dillingerpaint said:


> What exactly do you mean by downstream stripper? and what product would you use?


HD-80 with powersolve. Please note these chemicals can cause serious burns and should be applied with caution using proper safety equipment.


----------

